# Haydn - Variations in F minor



## Oliver (Feb 14, 2012)

I am in love with these variations and plan to learn them. I am wondering what the best recordings are. Any recommendations? I love Schiff but I can only find this poor quality recording: 





Anyone know where I can find a better one?

I heard Perahia perform this live not long ago, but unfortunately he does not seem to have recorded it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alicia De La Roccha and Angela Hewitt are both excellent.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

It's possibly a tombeau for his friend Marianne von Genzinger. Bart van Oort's recording brings this out well and his is my favourite.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

It's possibly a tombeau for his friend Marianne von Genzinger. Bart van Oort's recording brings this out well and his is my favourite.


----------

